# Heroforge version 5 released



## Ghostwind (Jan 18, 2007)

Just to let everyone know, version 5.0.4 of Heroforge is now available. Work is progressing on version 5 of Spellforge so you will still need to use version 4.1.1 of that part of the program when making characters under the new version of HF.

http://www.nzcomputers.net/heroforge/


Just click on the Heroforge button to grab the newest version.


----------



## Modoc (Jan 18, 2007)

I have been using for for the last six months. Best damn character gen app I have have ever used. Much better than PCGen IMO


----------



## KB9JMQ (Jan 18, 2007)

Cool.
Have been using Heroforge for a year now.
It is the best hands down.


----------



## Michael Silverbane (Jan 19, 2007)

Hmm...  I haven't used Heroforge before, but the glowing testimonials above have convinced me to give it a try.  Thanks for forcing me to try out something new...  Jerks.    

Later
silver


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi ghostwind. Is your bug report e-mail still heroforgebugs[at]ghostwind[dot]net? I'm still getting crashes when choosing an attribute to be raised upon reaching 4th level. I'm on OSX 10.4.8 and Excel vX 10.1.9.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jan 19, 2007)

All the bug reporting shifted to the Heroforge yahoo group.

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/Hero_Forge/


----------



## Elodan (Jan 19, 2007)

Anyone know if there are plans to add or create a version with Arcana Evolved?

Thanks.


----------



## Rackhir (Jan 19, 2007)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hi ghostwind. Is your bug report e-mail still heroforgebugs[at]ghostwind[dot]net? I'm still getting crashes when choosing an attribute to be raised upon reaching 4th level. I'm on OSX 10.4.8 and Excel vX 10.1.9.




I am getting this same bug, with the same OS/Excel Combo. It happens for any of the lvl based stat boosts. I was able to make it work fine on my work machine W2k/Of2k. I'm going to bring it home this evening and see if having them already done causes any problems. Probably not since everything else works fine so far.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jan 19, 2007)

Elodan said:
			
		

> Anyone know if there are plans to add or create a version with Arcana Evolved?
> 
> Thanks.




Not at this time unless someone takes it upon themselves to code the data and submit it to the team.


----------



## dpmcalister (Jan 19, 2007)

I've been playing around with it but can't get it to work out the two-weapon fighting with weapon finessed magical weapons properly.

I am doing this right?

PC has (amongst other feats) Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (Rapier), Weapon Specialisation (Rapier), Two Weapon Fighting.

His BAB is +9/+4 with STR 12 (+1) and DEX 20 (+5).

By my reckoning, a full attack with a +1 Rapier should be +16/+11 doing 1d6+4 damage (which Heroforge calculates correctly), while Two Weapon Fighting with 2 +1 Rapiers should +14/+9 doing 1d6+4 and 1d6+3 per attack (primary and secondary respectively).

Unfortunately, Heroforge says the to hit should be +12/+7.

Which is right?

BTW, I tried posting this to the Heroforge group, but I need to wait to be approved by a moderator so thought I'd post here as well.


----------



## SubMensa (Jan 20, 2007)

dpmcalister said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, Heroforge says the to hit should be +12/+7.
> 
> Which is right?




In this case Heroforge is correct. As rapiers are not light weapons, when you dual wield them both attacks area at a -4.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Rapier: You can use the Weapon Finesse feat to apply your Dexterity modifier instead of your Strength modifier to attack rolls with a rapier sized for you, even though *it isn’t a light weapon for you*. You can’t wield a rapier in two hands in order to apply 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus to damage.


----------



## dpmcalister (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks, I'd forgotten that a rapier isn't a light weapon


----------



## Troll Wizard (Jan 21, 2007)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> I am getting this same bug, with the same OS/Excel Combo. It happens for any of the lvl based stat boosts. I was able to make it work fine on my work machine W2k/Of2k. I'm going to bring it home this evening and see if having them already done causes any problems. Probably not since everything else works fine so far.




It will not work with Apple machines. They have asked many times for an Apple programmer (with VB) to step forward and help, but no one has.  Also there were rumors on the HF board, about future versions of MAC/Office moving from Visual Basic to Applescript, which further negates any chance of Heroforge working on Apple machines.  Unless someone steps up to develop a dedicated Apple version.


----------



## Rackhir (Jan 28, 2007)

Troll Wizard said:
			
		

> It will not work with Apple machines. They have asked many times for an Apple programmer (with VB) to step forward and help, but no one has.  Also there were rumors on the HF board, about future versions of MAC/Office moving from Visual Basic to Applescript, which further negates any chance of Heroforge working on Apple machines.  Unless someone steps up to develop a dedicated Apple version.




I have some VB experience and I've tried poking around to see what's causing it, but it seems like it's a more fundamental problem since even with, calculations turned off, VB paused and break points set, it crashes immediately.


----------



## dvvega (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm a Mac programmer/Excel user and I've looked and many character sheets that use Excel. Almost all of them crash in some way or another.

The reasons are fundamentally related to 

1) the implementation of VB on the seperate OSes (OS X is much stricter and crappier)
2) in general VB hobbyist programmers do not watch their coding
3) Although Office for the Mac is a much better product, the VB implementation is not.

This is not a finger-point at any of the developers of Heroforge since it is fantastic, but the mere speed difference from PC to Mac indicates that the VB implemenation sucks the big on on OS X - one of the reasons future versions of Office will indeed remove the VB side of things.

Unfortunately I cannot devote much time to helping you guys out at this stage since I have a little one on the way - due this week.


----------



## hong (Jan 28, 2007)

Time to fire up Boot Camp, dvvega!


----------

